
Ask HN: What are my options to run Windows programs on Linux? - phakding
We use Linux desktops at work and all our development&#x2F;release is on Linux. We are however using Office 365 suite. We are now forced to move to MS Teams as hipchat is going away. MS Teams does not have a native Linux client and MS does not have any future plans to develop one.<p>I am wondering if there are any solutions that I can sell to management besides running entire windows os in VMware?
======
craftoman
I run everything on Linux using virtualbox, I don't recommend Wine though. All
you need is a decent PC unless you're at school or something. The only problem
you will face is USB support for some cases I don't think an average user can
setup everything in a matter of minutes, you may need hours even days on
researching but in the end you'll be rewarded.

------
lks128
I would consider using MS Teams web client to be a better option rather than
running it in a virtual machine.

------
arachno
Virtualbox can emulate a windows machine on top of Linux

------
mark_l_watson
This really doesn’t answer all your needs but the Microsoft Office 365 office
and productivity apps are available as web apps, and work very well on Linux.

~~~
phakding
Agree. That's how we are using it. However teams webclient can't do some of
the things like desktop sharing and conferences like we could do in hipchat.

~~~
doose_droppa
linux has a native desktop sharing, and if you secure things properly SShing
to eachothers Boxes over an inhouse VPN.

------
roschdal
wine

------
mimixco
How about Docker?

------
doose_droppa
Libre Office.

it can work with MSO files, but has caveats regarding the nonstandard file
specs. [docx. vs doc.] you can open and work with MSO nonspec files in libre
office, but there is usually a note regarding format mangling due to a certain
corporation breaking the file spec. Myself i have not had problems switching
between the two ecosystems[MSO vs Libre] and the typical MS baggage is not
attached to libre.

